# so this is my whizzer project



## militarymonark (Jan 7, 2009)

all i need now is a whizzer motor


----------



## supper15fiets (Jan 8, 2009)

...great project , and a very nice headlight!


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 8, 2009)

its a 1914, im not sure if its a motorcycle or something else but it works. The big horn works too.


----------



## bikes4me (Jan 8, 2009)

*other bike*

hey do you want to sell the shelby air flow


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 8, 2009)

nope neither of those are forsale in the back round sorry


----------



## sensor (Jan 8, 2009)

thats going to be a nice ride when its done!
i do have a question though.....what are you going to use for a gas tank?


----------



## JRE (Jan 8, 2009)

Hurry up and get that thing done so we can go riding.....lol


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Jan 9, 2009)

Militaymonark,

If you decide to sell the tank that is currently attached to the blue bicycle, please let me know, I would buy it (assuming the bicycle is a 26 inch bike). Thanks, good luck with that project.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 9, 2009)

I would be curious to know if that is the style of tank I would need for my Godzilla bike. I asked several times if anyone knew but no one had any idea. maybe I could post dimensions, would you be willing to check? not to suggest anything bad but I would weld that tank to the frame and put a filler neck in the side and use that tank for the motor bike. obviously you would need to clean the frame and inside of the tank and after welding, it would need to be sealed, also weld in the filler first. another idea I had would be to make a fuel bladder inside the tank, which would make it so you wouldnt have to have the tank sealed off. anyway I have been thinking of such a project myself and am interested in seeing how yours goes.
Scott


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 9, 2009)

yeah actually Im trying to get dave pappas to make me a "box" tank to fit in ther like a hanging gas tank and use that as my gas tank, I thought about using the tank that is existing but it really doesn't seem like it'd work out easy unlike building a "box" style tank to fit, and put a valve on the bottom and cap on the top.


----------



## AntonyR (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry to say that I'm pretty much 100 percent sure that a Whizzer motor won't fit in that frame. The problem is the straight down tube. You'd have to remove the lower top tube. You might be able to get one of those 50-80cc Chinese motors to fit though.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 10, 2009)

are you serious?


----------



## AntonyR (Jan 11, 2009)

absolutely serious, im afraid to say. 
Here are a few pics that I just took with a Whizzer motor set against my '36 
Airflo. 








And the minimum clearances in the Whizzer motor kit manual. Its a bit blurry.


----------



## AntonyR (Jan 11, 2009)

The clearances in the picture above are 14 1/4 for the top dimension, and from reading from left to right are 15 1/2, 13 1/4, 12 1/2. The length of 13 1/4 for the top rear to the lower bend in the bottom tube really should be more like 15", since I thought my prewar Roadmaster should have had plenty of room, since it is the frame shown in the '40s manual! Nope, the carb in the newer Whizzer hit the top tube. I had to use a '40s H motor carb, that sits quite a bit lower on the manifold.(after much filing on the manifold since it isnt a direct match).


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 11, 2009)

not a big deal I'll just use a schwinn straightbar frame which I have or pick another frame


----------



## rjs5700 (Jan 11, 2009)

Even a Schwinn straightbar is close although I have seen many. A DX would be a more comfortable choice.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 11, 2009)

can some post up a good quality scan of a the measurements where the motor would fit?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 11, 2009)

since the bike isn't exactly intended to be strictly original, why don't you pick up a CWC frame from the same period as the current one. I'm sure you could sell the one you have and probably come out ahead. you already have someone interested in the tank.
I have a Hiwatha frame if it would work, but I think a CWC frame has more room.




Scott


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 11, 2009)

i think im going to use my colson


----------



## AntonyR (Jan 11, 2009)

militarymonark said:


> can some post up a good quality scan of a the measurements where the motor would fit?



I just gave you the measurements that you need for it to fit it. Just compare  the minimums that I gave with whatever frame you're interested in using and that's you're answer.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 11, 2009)

yeah should have read that closer


----------



## AntonyR (Jan 11, 2009)

That Colson would be cool Whizzerized but you'd have to lose the tank, so that would be a shame. Don't you have a DX among all your bikes? You could do a military styled motorbike with ride it on the base...


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 12, 2009)

no dx bikes I might just go with the straight bar frame i have.


----------



## AntonyR (Jan 12, 2009)

Simple and awesome.


----------



## BWbiker (Jan 19, 2009)

*MM's Whizzer....*

What motor Patrick? Old or new? BW


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 19, 2009)

what ever I can find I wouldnt  mind either but its hard to find just a motor and stuff to put on a bike I might have to buy a new one and take the parts off and make new mounts or if I can find an old one on a bike either way Im gonna have to spend some $$


----------



## Dakind (Jan 20, 2009)

*Engine that might work*

This might work for you. On that other site. Item number: 220346568098 .If your'e going to make a custom tank. Sounds like this guy did most of the overhaul.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 20, 2009)

i did see that but I dont want to hunt down the rest of the parts I want a kit or a whole bike ready to go


----------



## BWbiker (Jan 20, 2009)

*Here is JRE on his Whizzer NE5 at Ironhorse 2008*

Here is your pic at Ironhorse 2008 JRE! BW



JRE said:


> Hurry up and get that thing done so we can go riding.....lol


----------



## JRE (Jan 20, 2009)

Man that was a fun ride. Can't wait to do it again next summer.


----------

